# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > پروژه Mono >  شروع تحقيقي درباره mono

## aminkk

سلام بر دوستان عزيز و فرا رسيدن عيد نوروز رو تبريك مي گم
راستش من تو دانشگاه يه تحقيقي استادم داد درباره mono.حالا من نمي دونم چي كار كنم.اصلاً از كجا بايد شروع كرد؟
به نظر شما از كدوم قسمت شروع كنم و كجا به اتمام برسونم؟

يه راهنمايي كنيد بقيش رو ميرم چون زبانم خوبه.
مرسي

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

> اصلاً از كجا بايد شروع كرد؟


اول يه مقدمه درباره MONO و بعد هر كدوم از اين مطالب رو خواستي ترجمه كن:
http://www.mono-project.com/Plans

اگه مي خواي يه چيزي ياد بگيري حتماً برو تو فاز پياده سازي اگرم نه كه هيچ!

----------


## aminkk

جناب *mehdi311ggg* لطفاً راهنمايي بفرماييد.

از كجا بايد شروع كنم؟

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

> اگه مي خواي يه چيزي ياد بگيري حتماً برو تو فاز پياده سازي اگرم نه كه هيچ!


فکر کنم این جواب کافی بود. لطفا برای جواب گرفتن اسم کسی رو نبر ، این کار باعث میشه از دانش دیگران (که احتمالا بهت جواب نخواهند داد) محروم بشی.
کتاب دربارۀ مونو هست ولی کمی قدیمی ان (البته از هیچی بهترن!)
اول و آخرش باید سراغ خود سایت مونو بری ؛ البته وبلاگ میگوئل فراموش نشه (این صفحه از سایت هم خوبه)
سعی کن به جای نصب باینری ، مونو رو از سورس کامپایلش کنی (رو ویندوز و لینوکس)
برنامه هایی هم که میخوای بنویسی و دیباگ کنی ، تحت هر دو سیستم عامل فوق انجام بده و تفاوت ها رو ببین ؛ میتونی مقایسه هایی هم مثلا بین Silverlight و moonlight و دیگر اجزای مشابه انجام بدی. (مقایسۀ پرفورمنس ، بنچمارک های مختلف ، ...)
روی تفاوت ها و نقاط متمایز کنندۀ مونو هم مانور بده (مثلا دستوران SIMD ، قابلیت اجرا روی چند پلتفرم ، REPL برای سی شارپ ، کتابخانه برای command line parsing ، تفاوت در execurion engine و ...)

اینو باید اول می گفتم: اگه فقط نمره میخوای یه چیزی سرچ کن پرینت کن بده استاد ، موارد فوق برای این فرض بودن که میخوای چیزی یاد بگیری.

پ ن: این هزارمین پستم بود!  :لبخند:

----------


## aminkk

> کتاب دربارۀ مونو هست ولی کمی قدیمی ان (البته از هیچی بهترن!)


متاسفانه پولي بود



> اول و آخرش باید سراغ خود سایت مونو بری ؛ البته وبلاگ میگوئل فراموش نشه (این صفحه از سایت هم خوبه)


سايت مونو همش راجب به تكنولوژي و فناوري به كار رفته صحبت كرده.اگه اينارو بنويسم ميشه اسمش رو تحقيق گذاشت؟من بي تجربم راهنماييم كنيد.

خود مونو خيلي سنگين بود و بايد سر يه فرصتي دانلود كنم و ياد بگيرم.

اما مساله اينجاست كه همش راجب به كامپايلر C#‎ يا vb يا محيط IDE و ضعف و قوت هاش گفته اونهم دو سه خط بيشتر نميشه.يا لينك داده به وبلاگ اقاي فلاني و فلاني و فلاني.تو تحقيق كه نميشه همش نوشت جهت ااطلاعات بيشتر به ادرس اينترنتي فلاني مراجعه فرماييد.

نمي دونم بايد چي كار كنم؟

----------


## aminkk

جان من يه كمكي بكنيد

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

> متاسفانه پولي بود


باید رایگان باشه ؟ (pdfش رو میتونی از سایت هایی که ebook میذارن برای دانلود پیدا کنی)

کارایی رو که گفتم کردی که حالا دنبال کمک بیشتری ؟

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

> نمي دونم بايد چي كار كنم؟


دوست عزيز پس قبل از شروع به كار حتماً يه مطلب در مورد "روش تحقيق" بخونيد. اين رو واقعاً جدي مي گم. چون تا روش تحقيق رو ندونيد همونطور كه خودتون هم گفتيد هيچ كار نميشه كرد.
موفق باشيد/

----------

